# Microsoft quietly created a Windows 10 File Recovery tool



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...d-a-windows-10-file-recovery-tool-how-to-use/



> Microsoft quietly created a Windows 10 File Recovery tool, how to use
> 
> Microsoft has created a Windows 10 File Recovery Tool that recovers deleted files and forgot to tell anyone.
> Microsoft's Windows File Recovery Tool supports three modes of operation: 'Default,' 'Segment,' and 'Signature.'
> Each of these modes attempts to recover deleted files from a storage device in a different way.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Interesting.
Thanks


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

You're welcome


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Seems to work decently; recovered approx 12 outlook pst type files however nothing else.


----------



## Blu_86 (Aug 8, 2014)

^you can do that is DOS


----------

